# [Solved] request 'iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode' fail from hibernate

## double_crane

hibernate

my laptop:

cpu	Core2 T6500

mm	2G

hdd	SSD 64G(sda1-/ sda2--swap)

wlan0	intel wifi link 5100agn

eth0	Broadcom BCM5784M Gigabit

usually the boot time is 20+ sec,from click the powerkey,to the gnome2 desktop.

today I experience hibernate.in kernel config ACPI,select hibernate support and use /dev/sda2 as resume partition.

when hibrenate,it's about 20+ secs,10sec more than shutdown.

but when power on and resume from hibernate,it's too long,it wait at one step for about 1 minute.then print ""iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0:request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode' failed."

after normal boot or resume from hibernate,wlan0 is able to work

the file iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode exists in /lib/firmware/.

I have select related configs in kernel,and emerge iwlwifi-5000-ucode package.

when normal boot without hibernate,this fail info doesn't exist.

some webpage say /etc/hotplug/firmware.conf define the path of firmware.but I don't have this file in /etc/hotplug.

how to solve thank youLast edited by double_crane on Fri Jul 05, 2013 2:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

It is possible that the driver requests the firmware file when the root filesystem is temporarily unavailable during suspend/resume.

Try the following in your kernel config, this will compile the firmware into the kernel image:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode"
```

----------

## double_crane

it works

thank you very much

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> It is possible that the driver requests the firmware file when the root filesystem is temporarily unavailable during suspend/resume.
> 
> Try the following in your kernel config, this will compile the firmware into the kernel image:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

